# Pics of Joey Bird!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Just had to show off my Joe Bird! He is an African Grey and very spoiled!
http://community.webshots.com/album/517387928GTwhSe

Denise


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh he's gorgeous!!!!! I bet he's a real babe too! I love parrots..they are so very smart and have a knack for just being big clowns! Great pics!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Denise,

What a beautiful bird! He is almost as cute as Squidget.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

I LOVE your picture of Joey, he's a real charmer you can tell.  AG's are quite a handful I bet but I'm sure Joey provides you will so much love, companionship, and entertainment of which could never be measured.

Thank you for sharing these pictures with the group


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks All!

Joey is a wonderfull pet! He can be very loving and very naughty! He is very jealous of Squidget, and lately has been getting even! Lol! He has been tearing up the wallpaper, uses his foot to grab a handfulls of seeds to throw at me and pours the water out of his dish just after I fill it!

Denise


----------

